# frage zu gcc - 2 pcs

## pieter_parker

hab 2 pcs .. meinen desktop pc und einen server pc (desktop pc p4 3ghz 1gig ram, server p4 2.4ghz 3gig ram)

auf dem desktop pc laeuft gentoo, auf dem server pc noch debian (bald gentoo)

kann man beim bauen mit gcc die cpu leistung des jeweils anderen pcs mit nutzen?

wieviel mehr leistung .. geschwindigkeit wuerde das beim bauen bei meinen beiden pcs bringen?

was gibt es zubachten?

----------

## firefly

schau dir mal distcc an

----------

## Hilefoks

Und hier noch der Link http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/distcc.xml.

MfG, Hilefoks

----------

## pieter_parker

hab mir den link angechaut .. aber so ganz werden meine fragen dadurch nicht beantwortet

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> wieviel mehr leistung .. geschwindigkeit wuerde das beim bauen bei meinen beiden pcs bringen?
> 
> was gibt es zubachten?

 

die leistungsteigerung kann man nicht wirklich vorhersagen. z.b. die configure scripte rennen immer noch lokal und die ziehen schon ein bisschen an der zeit und dann kommt es noch auf faktoren wie die verbindung an usw.usw.

beachten solltest du, dass zwischen 32 und 64 bit rechnern ein cross-distcc benötigt wird.

----------

## pieter_parker

hab nur intel cpus mit 32bit

100mbit netzwerk, reicht das? waere ja doof wenn das netzwerk oder andere faktoren das ganze verlangsammen wuerden

(der p4 3ghz ist der wo ich das bauen angewurfen hab .. und der p4 2,4ghz ist der der mithelfen soll)

wenn man irgendwas grosses, wie z.b. openoffice, oder kde baut .. wieviel % schneller wuerde das ca gehen?

----------

## doedel

kleiner hilft grossen ---> wird langsamer....

bringt nur umgekehrt etwas. da der grosse dann immer auf den kleinen warten muss.

ich kann dir da keine prozent sagen, aber auf deiner kiste wird kde (kdebase) sicher in 4-5 stunden durch sein. kde-meta brauchst sicher 8-10.

----------

## pieter_parker

dann nuetzt mir das im grund garnichts

dachte ich koennte den server damit besser auslasten

kann man nicht dem programm sagen sagen das er mehr auf dem grossen bauen soll und nur kleine sachen auf dem kleinen macht?

----------

## SvenFischer

Wichtig sind gleiche gcc Versionen (3.3.1 und 3.3.2 geht scheinbar auch)

----------

## slick

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> kann man nicht dem programm sagen sagen das er mehr auf dem grossen bauen soll und nur kleine sachen auf dem kleinen macht?

 

Du kannst auch alles auf dem Großen kompilieren -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-208246.html

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Wichtig sind gleiche gcc Versionen (3.3.1 und 3.3.2 geht scheinbar auch)

 

Ja, wichtig ist nur das die ersten beiden Zahlen stimmen (3.3.*), da die letzte Zahl meist nur ein einfaches Bugfix kennzeichnet. Ich denke aber auch glibc sollte möglichst gleich sein. Auf zwei (gleich) aktuellen Gentoo-Systemen gleicher Achitektur (x86) sind somit die Vorraussetzungen für distcc erfüllt.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> (desktop pc p4 3ghz 1gig ram, server p4 2.4ghz 3gig ram)

 

 *doedel wrote:*   

> kleiner hilft grossen ---> wird langsamer....

 

Das würde ich in diesem Fall nicht so sehen. Auch der kleine ist sehr schnell und hat sehr viel RAM. Wenn man vielleicht die Jobs nicht 1/1 verteilt bringt es ganz sicher auch was für den "großen".

MfG,

Hilefoks

EDIT: u.U. ist der Server sogar schneller da man hier u.U. sogar /tmp und /var/tmp komplett ins RAM mounten könnte.

----------

## pieter_parker

cool

nen grund mehr das debian runter zuschmeissen auf dem server und gentoo drauf zu tun

mein bruder hat einen noch schnelleren p4 mit 3,irgendwas ghz und 2gig ram

er nutzt windows, ausschlieslich nur windows, knoppix wird er wohl kaum booten wollen

gibt es eine moeglichkeit das man durch ein windows programm die leistung von seinem pc bereitstellen kann?

----------

## doedel

eventuell funktioniert das mit cygwin.

----------

## pieter_parker

wie ist das mit der gpu, wenn man eine nvidia ge force 6600 oder eine 7xxx hat .. kann man die gpu mitbenutzen beim bauen mit gcc?

an einer sdsl 2mbit leitung stehen 2 dual xeon rechner, ich habe dsl 6000, kann man die beiden dual xeons mit einbeziehen beim bauen (ssh zugang ist da)

oder wuerde die internetleitung das ausbremmsen? oder aber koennen die beiden die benoetigten daten zum bauen sich selbst aus dem internet holen und dann bauen, und das gebaute zu mir dazuschicken?

----------

## Hilefoks

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> oder wuerde die internetleitung das ausbremmsen? oder aber koennen die beiden die benoetigten daten zum bauen sich selbst aus dem internet holen und dann bauen, und das gebaute zu mir dazuschicken?

 Die DSL-Leitung wird hier sicher zu sehr Bremsen. Allerdings kannst du natürlich "per Hand" ein Paket (ein großes wie firefox, openoffice oder so - damit sich das auch lohnt) auf dem Xeon bauen, zu einen Paket schnürren (quickpkg) und dann auf deinem Rechner installieren. Du musst dabei nur darauf achten die gleichen cflags und co. zu benutzen. Am einfachsten ist das dann sicher in einem passendem chroot. Der Aufwand lohnt aber sicher nur bei großen Paketen.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## pieter_parker

nur bei grossen dingen .. stimmt

wie ist das mit der gpu? wenn man ne flotte nvidia grafikkarte hat, kann man sich die gpu leistung zu nutze machen beim bauen mit gcc?

----------

## toskala

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> wie ist das mit der gpu? wenn man ne flotte nvidia grafikkarte hat, kann man sich die gpu leistung zu nutze machen beim bauen mit gcc?

 

nein.

----------

## Hilefoks

Nein. Die GPU ist zwar ein sehr schneller (Vektor-) Rechner - bei compilieren kann man sie aber leider (noch) nicht gebrauchen.

----------

## pieter_parker

na ich hoffe mal das sich da bald was tut .. das die gpu mithelfen kann

----------

## pieter_parker

wie siehts mit der ibm cell cpu eigentlich aus, die ist ja in der xbox2 und der playstation3 verbaut, beide haben netzwerk

liese sich mit der cpu was anfangen?

----------

## Erdie

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Nein. Die GPU ist zwar ein sehr schneller (Vektor-) Rechner - bei compilieren kann man sie aber leider (noch) nicht gebrauchen.

 

Theoretisch würde das gehen wenn es eine Software dafür gäbe. Auf irgendeine Weise lassen sich alle Rechenoperationen soweit abstrahieren, daß jede logische Recheneinheit sie ausführen könnte. Ob sich das dann noch lohnt, sei dahingestellt.

-Erdie

----------

